# TDU2: Weitere Closed-Beta Keys zu gewinnen



## CentaX (23. Oktober 2010)

Auf Gamestar kann man noch einmal 8000 Beta Keys für TDU2 gewinnen. Das ist vorallem interessant für diejenigen Leute, die sich für die Beta beworben haben, jedoch nicht genommen wurden - wie mich.

Die 8000 Beta Keys werden in der Reihenfolge der Teilnahme vergeben und sofort versendet. Wer sich beeilt, kriegt bestimmt noch einen.

Zur Anmeldung hier klicken


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Oktober 2010)

Danke, direkt einen bekommen.


----------



## Speedguru (23. Oktober 2010)

Juhu, habe wohl auch nen Key, ich danke dir!!


----------



## computertod (23. Oktober 2010)

is da ein Unterschied zur Open Beta?


----------



## CentaX (23. Oktober 2010)

Ehmjo, es gibt keine Open Beta.


----------



## iRaptor (23. Oktober 2010)

Instant einen bekommen.
Ty


----------



## thysol (23. Oktober 2010)

Hab auch einen.


----------



## computertod (23. Oktober 2010)

CentaX schrieb:


> Ehmjo, es gibt keine Open Beta.


und das?


----------



## thysol (23. Oktober 2010)

Weiss einer von euch von wann bis wann die Beta ist?


----------



## hirschi-94 (23. Oktober 2010)

> This is a beta Stress Test Event - Gameplay is Saturday, October 23 12:00 pm PDT - 4:00 PM PDT



Was heißt PDT?


----------



## CentaX (23. Oktober 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> und das?



... hätte man mir früher sagen müssen 
Die Beta lädt übrigens mit fetten 40-45kb/s ...
Geil, 4100kb/s würden locker gehen bei meiner Leitung.


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Oktober 2010)

CentaX schrieb:


> ... hätte man mir früher sagen müssen
> Die Beta lädt übrigens mit fetten 40-45kb/s ...
> Geil, 4100kb/s würden locker gehen bei meiner Leitung.




In dem Thread den Computertod gepostet hat, sind doch noch einige alternative Links, bei dem einen loade ich gerade mit 3,64 MB/s.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin bei der Beta auch dabei. 
Leider funktioniert der Link nicht in Google Chrome, musste ihn in Firefox kopieren.


----------



## nulchking (23. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch dabei, freu mich echt auf das Spiel ^^


----------



## Legacyy (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich würd das so gerne haben -.-' aber mit ner 200er leitung geht das nur sehr schlecht


----------



## Infin1ty (23. Oktober 2010)

Auch nen key abbekommen


----------



## SaKuL (23. Oktober 2010)

Oh, jetzt hab ich wohl jemandem den Key weggenommen, naja was solls, warum findet man immer sone News erst so spät?


----------



## Astimon (24. Oktober 2010)

CentaX schrieb:


> Ehmjo, es gibt keine Open Beta.



Klar gibt es die. Die wird dann wieder wie beim ersten Teil tausendfach für 50€ je Beta-Code verkauft


----------



## MasterOlli (24. Oktober 2010)

Und ebenfalls einen Key bekommen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Oktober 2010)

habe die Beta getestet. Der Hammer. war toll.


----------



## Kiyoshi (24. Oktober 2010)

> recaptcha: unable to contact recaptcha verification service on url 'http://api-verify.recaptcha.net/verify'



Der Captcha Service scheint down zu sein. Geht das nur mir so?


----------



## jimmyAK (24. Oktober 2010)

Ist die Beta jezt schon vorbei? Also sind die Keys nur zu diesem Stresstest von 21:00 - 01:00 Uhr da?


----------



## Liza (24. Oktober 2010)

*Wer schnell ist, kann hier noch bis 4 Uhr nen beta key bekommen*

http://www.fileplanet.com/promotion/test-drive-unlimited-2/signup.aspx


----------



## Homerclon (24. Oktober 2010)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Was heißt PDT?


Kennst du Google?
Oder falls dir die Datenkrake nicht geheuer ist eben eine andere Suchmaschine. Z.b. Bing oder Yahoo.

Pazific Daysave Time = Pazifische Sommerzeit. Also die Zeit an der Westküste-Nordamerikas  im Sommer, vom Norden Mexikos, bis in den Norden Kanadas, aber nicht Alaska, im Winter ist es PST (S = Standard).

PDT ist UTC-7h, MEZ (gültig in Deutschland) ist UTC+1h.



@jimmyAK: So hab ich das auch verstanden. Das es nur innerhalb eines Zeitfensters gespielt werden kann.

Mit DSLlight lohnt es sich leider gar nicht ein Key zu beantragen.
Bis das Spiel bei mir auf der Platte ist, steht es zum Verkauf im Laden.


----------



## Razor44 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden:

Mit dem Key kann man nur Samstags von 20:00 - 24:00 spielen?


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (24. Oktober 2010)

Geil,noch einen bei FIleplanet bekommen... Dann kann ich ja gleich anfangen zu zocken  Hab ja noch 3,5 Stunden... Aber Formel 1 kommt gleich... grml... immer diese Entscheidungen ^^

hmm bin doch noch nicht ganz wach -.-


----------



## GTA 3 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hab noch einen von Gamestar bekommen!


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Oktober 2010)

Haha ich bei beiden


----------



## frequence (24. Oktober 2010)

Habe gerade auch noch einen bekommen. 

Also los los....sind anscheinend noch welche zu haben.


----------



## ChrisStonehenge (24. Oktober 2010)

Jap. Hab auch noch einen bekommen.


----------



## Drottel (24. Oktober 2010)

ich habe auch noch einen bekommen


----------



## sanQn (24. Oktober 2010)

Me2 nur sind die Server seit heute Nacht down...


----------



## alm0st (24. Oktober 2010)

Yeah meiner kam auch direkt instant  Thx für den Link!


----------



## Walt (24. Oktober 2010)

hab auch noch einen bekommen. Danke...


----------



## DaStash (24. Oktober 2010)

CentaX schrieb:


> Auf Gamestar kann man noch einmal 8000 Beta Keys für TDU2 gewinnen. Das ist vorallem interessant für diejenigen Leute, die sich für die Beta beworben haben, jedoch nicht genommen wurden - wie mich.
> 
> Die 8000 Beta Keys werden in der Reihenfolge der Teilnahme vergeben und sofort versendet. Wer sich beeilt, kriegt bestimmt noch einen.
> 
> Zur Anmeldung hier klicken


Vielleicht solltest du noch die Abkürzung ausschreiben, für welche die nichts damit anfangen können. Anspnsten gute News.

MfG


----------



## jimmyAK (24. Oktober 2010)

sanQn schrieb:


> Me2 nur sind die Server seit heute Nacht down...



Also doch nur Key für den Stresstest? Der wär ja nämlich schon vorbei.


----------



## nulchking (24. Oktober 2010)

Jop Server tot, hat sich echt gelohnt -.-


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Oktober 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> habe die Beta getestet. Der Hammer. war toll.



Als du dich für die Beta gereggt hast, musstest du ein NDA akzeptieren. Da stand drin, dass du nicht über das Spiel berichten darfst. 

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, soll man sich auch nicht in der Öffentlichkeit als Beta-Tester zu erkennen geben. Klar, wenn man den Key holt, darf man das sagen, weil man da noch keinem NDA zugestimmt hat. Aber ob man dann wirklich das NDA akzeptiert und am Beta-Test teilnimmt, soll man für sich behalten und auch das hast du nicht gemacht.


----------



## zøtac (24. Oktober 2010)

Hab auch nen Beta Key 
Das einzige rennspiel was mich wirklich interressiert


----------



## Razor44 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ja.. aber wann können wir zocken?

Soweit ich das im Beta Forum gelesen hab, ist das nur ein Key für den wöchentlichen Streßtest am Samstag.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (24. Oktober 2010)

Jever_Pilsener schrieb:


> Als du dich für die Beta gereggt hast, musstest du ein NDA akzeptieren. Da stand drin, dass du nicht über das Spiel berichten darfst.
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, soll man sich auch nicht in der Öffentlichkeit als Beta-Tester zu erkennen geben. Klar, wenn man den Key holt, darf man das sagen, weil man da noch keinem NDA zugestimmt hat. Aber ob man dann wirklich das NDA akzeptiert und am Beta-Test teilnimmt, soll man für sich behalten und auch das hast du nicht gemacht.



LOL, hast wohl kein bekommen, oder was?
Was gehst du mich hier so an?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Oktober 2010)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> LOL, hast wohl kein bekommen, oder was?



Doch, ich hab meinen Key. Aber trotzdem gibt es ein NDA.


----------



## defPlaya (24. Oktober 2010)

Toll, also nichs mehr mit zoggen?


----------



## tils (24. Oktober 2010)

aber echt, was soll denn der crap??? ist drei tagen kein server verfügbar. einem geschenkten gaul bla bla, aber das nervt mich jetzt schon


----------



## Freezer (25. Oktober 2010)

nice hat getan


----------



## Danger23 (25. Oktober 2010)

Danke für den Link. Hab heute auch noch einen Key bekommen


----------



## david430 (25. Oktober 2010)

tils schrieb:


> aber echt, was soll denn der crap??? ist drei tagen kein server verfügbar. einem geschenkten gaul bla bla, aber das nervt mich jetzt schon


 
es liegt nicht an den servern, sondern an deinem key. dass ist nur ein stress test key!


----------



## Menthe (25. Oktober 2010)

War dieser Stresstest jetzt nur diesen Samstag? Oder ist der jeden Samstag?


----------



## Papzt (25. Oktober 2010)

Danke ich habe einen


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (25. Oktober 2010)

Server sind gerad online.... Aber machen ein Update... Vll. wirds später ja mal was, kann es kaum erwarten


----------



## Tw1zt1d (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mich eben angemeldet und auch einen per Email erhalten. Ich werde mal testen, ob das Spiel unter Wine läuft...


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde es ja grandios, dass das Runterladen von 3,5 GB nen halbes Jahr dauert. 
Naja wenigstens hab ich einen Key.


----------



## sanQn (25. Oktober 2010)

Die Server laufen wieder, habe gerade eine Runde gespielt.


----------



## computertod (25. Oktober 2010)

ich auch, nur war nach ein paar Minuten gleich ein Absturz...


----------



## energy85 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ach meno, Key bekommen, spiel runtergeladen und dann noch das 600MB update..... dann kommt server_update  werd ich wohl bis morgen warten müssen


----------



## defPlaya (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann es nicht spielen. Habe wohl einmal das Passwort falsch eingegeben. Wo kann man das ändern???

EDIT: Habs einfach neu installiert und dann richtig eingegeben.


----------



## Asdener (30. Oktober 2010)

Sehr geil hab nun auch nen Key


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Oktober 2010)

Ja meiner funktionier auch, und ich kann auh zoggen aber das SPiel ist *******


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Oktober 2010)

Es ist auch ne BETA!.....


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Oktober 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Es ist auch ne BETA!.....


Na und, das ist nicht meine erste Beta, und die anderen waren um Welten besser


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Oktober 2010)

Dann hoffe darauf, dass sich bis zum final Spiel noch einiges tut, so wie ich.


----------



## Gast1111 (30. Oktober 2010)

Naja auf meine Beschwere im Beta Forum bezüglich der wirklich schlecht gemachten Verkehrs/Ki Autos kam nur das sei für das Spielerlebniss nicht relevant


----------

